# mplayer

## spyro

ich hab grad mal versucht divx oder avis unter fluxbox zu gucken,

hab mplayer, avifile und divx4linux emergt, aber hab keinen ton.

bild ist da aber der ton nicht.

und wenn ich mplayer starte nimmt der den ganzen bildschirm mit som hpbschen blauen bild ein. dann muss ich erstmal ein film starten und auf normale bildgröße gehen damit ich den rest meinen spaces wieder seh.

 :Shocked: 

ist das normal ? kann man das irgendwie ändern  ? preferences sind "under development"  :Smile: 

.spyro

----------

## spyro

ok das mit dem fullscreen beim start hab ich hinbekommen.

nur hab ich das problem das ich kein sound hab  :Sad:  d'oh

woran kann das liegen ?

wenn ich mit xmms mp3s spiele hab ich sound also die karte funzt  :Smile: 

ich kann auch keine skins benutzen.  :Sad: 

.spyro

----------

## jay

Die Dokumentation von mplayer ist echt  geagt, ziemlich scheisse.

Im mplayer config file musst   Du auch eintragen welchen art von sound du verwenden willst.

Im Normalfall sieht das so aus:

vo = xv (alternativ x11, aber das legt den prozessor lahm)

ao =sdl (oder alsa9)

osdlevel = 1 (um die nervige zeitanzeige loszuwerden)

skin = proton (wenn dieser skin auch vorhanden ist)

fs = 0 (started mplayer nicht mehr im vollbild)

gui =1

----------

## spyro

also wenn ich 

ao = sdl oder alsa9 mach wird mplayer beim video start beendet.

und wenn ich einen skin auswählen will zeigt er den nicht an. 

.spyro

----------

## zbled

verwende doch einfach xine... dann hast du diese ganzen scherereien nicht ;)

----------

## spyro

wär ne möglichkeit, aber hilft mir mit mplayer nicht wirklich weiter  :Smile: 

----------

## spyro

ok das mit dem sound hab ich hinbekommen.

jetzt hab ich noch das problem das ich keine skins benutzen kann ? 

wenn ich den skin in die config eintrage startet mplayer nicht. wenn ich 

ihn im laufenden mplayer ändern will passiert nix.

.spyro

ok hat sich auch erledigt  :Smile: 

----------

## jay

Es wäre gut, wenn Du Deine Lösungen zwecks Sound & Skins auch posten würdest. Damit hilfst Du anderen, die ein ähnliches Problem haben  :Smile: 

----------

## STiAT

ich hab sound hinbekommen (damals) als ich 

-al sdl

genommen hab. 

skins hab i nie verwendet

----------

